# Shower Credits



## Chris Watson (Jan 29, 2017)

As a truck driver, I accumulate shower credits for buying fuel. I gain them faster than I can use, and I usually have a few extra. I can give away one per day without raising suspicion.

If you're traveling in pairs, there's even a way to get two showers out of one credit – truck stops allow this to accommodate driving teams.

I won't post here how to use my credits, but reply here and I'll get the info to you privately.

You need to be at a Pilot or Flying J truck stop for this to work.


----------



## ped (Jan 29, 2017)

good looking out Chris!


----------



## wildwerden (Jan 29, 2017)

Does it get a bit sketchy if yr giving credits to random places all over the country? Or do they not track locations? But this is so awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Chris Watson (Jan 29, 2017)

wildwerden said:


> Does it get a bit sketchy if yr giving credits to random places all over the country? Or do they not track locations? But this is so awesome! Thank you!


If I keep the number low, they don't mind. They do what it takes, within reason, to keep me buying $300+/day in fuel from them.


----------



## Vanholio (Jan 30, 2017)

Buddy used to hang out at the travel stops, talking to the truckers to score free shower credits. I've never had the gumption to do that, plus I'm not chatty anyway. But one time I was about to buy a shower, was right at the counter, and a trucker insisted on giving me a credit. I'm not sure if I looked needy (I had been camping two weeks) or if he just thought the $12 they charge is robbery. But I was grateful!


----------



## SammyG (Jan 31, 2017)

Chris Watson said:


> As a truck driver, I accumulate shower credits for buying fuel. I gain them faster than I can use, and I usually have a few extra. I can give away one per day without raising suspicion.
> 
> If you're traveling in pairs, there's even a way to get two showers out of one credit – truck stops allow this to accommodate driving teams.
> 
> ...


DM me!


----------



## Chris Watson (Feb 20, 2017)

Very few of you have taken me up on this. It's still available.


----------



## Object (Feb 20, 2017)

Chris Watson said:


> As a truck driver, I accumulate shower credits for buying fuel. I gain them faster than I can use, and I usually have a few extra. I can give away one per day without raising suspicion.
> 
> If you're traveling in pairs, there's even a way to get two showers out of one credit – truck stops allow this to accommodate driving teams.
> 
> ...


Interested! Thanks in advance... I'm starting to create my own 'fragrance'...


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for providing this info, it amazes me how few kids know about this. I've been asking truckers for their credits since I started but so many people don't know this method. Thanks for being awesome dude! We're giving up our car soon to hit the road the proper way again and hope we can get a ride from you at some point! You seem like a stand up dude. Thanks for helping out us dirty traveling folk man, I wish their were more people like you!


----------



## Tude (Feb 20, 2017)

heh - on another group I mod - we're associated with several trucker rideshare groups and there are several travelers who appreciate the shower offer. LOL except for one person. I guess he traveled with the trucker for several days and driver kept suggesting he use one of those showers and the kid never did. Driver was nice about it but stated he had to really do some fumigation after the kid left.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (May 14, 2017)

You're really cool for helping dirty kids out!! My boyfriend drives a big rig and he loves helping kids out by giving rides or kickdowns because he used to be a rubbertramp... But also 'cause he's dating me so he better be helpful to travelers 

Keep kicking ass!


----------



## Chris Watson (May 25, 2017)

This offer still stands. I'm surprised at how few takers I've had.


----------



## Shwillam (May 26, 2017)

Dude im sorry of some shwag kids have fucked up our culture for you but i promise were not all like that. Thanks for everything youve done and i hope we can help out our image in the future


----------



## Ori (May 31, 2017)

I am mind boggled that you just can't get a free shower tbh but this is awesome that you want to share your credits. Hopefully more people take advantage of this. I don't think some road folk realize how bad they smell or just how important it is to clean yourself once and while..


----------



## BadBoBo (Jun 4, 2017)

Agreed. Nothing helps you feel more human after a long few weeks like cleaning your self off. Even better when it is a hot shower. One of many reasons I carry a soap bar and a washcloth with me wherever I go.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 4, 2017)

My daf drives a big truck and lets me use his loves card.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 4, 2017)

BadBoBo said:


> Agreed. Nothing helps you feel more human after a long few weeks like cleaning your self off. Even better when it is a hot shower. One of many reasons I carry a soap bar and a washcloth with me wherever I go.


I also bring bar of soap and rag.


----------



## Chris Watson (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm not driving otr these days – probably not until November. So this offer is on hold until I start accumulating shower credits again.


----------



## Chris Watson (Jul 21, 2017)

Disregard my last post. Shower credits are back on the table.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jul 21, 2017)

About to skip town, shower cress sound amazing! Pm me! Thanks!!


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 10, 2018)

Vanholio said:


> Buddy used to hang out at the travel stops, talking to the truckers to score free shower credits. I've never had the gumption to do that, plus I'm not chatty anyway. But one time I was about to buy a shower, was right at the counter, and a trucker insisted on giving me a credit. I'm not sure if I looked needy (I had been camping two weeks) or if he just thought the $12 they charge is robbery. But I was grateful!


If youre willing to throw down a couple bucks and cant find a hoze or want to do the old hooker sink shower action go to a local pool. Might be free or might cost a couple bucks.


----------

